
What's new in OpenResty for 2016 [pdf] - susi22
https://openresty.org/slides/Whats-new-in-OpenResty-for-2016.pdf
======
commentzorro
Looks like this is the slide deck for a presentation. Unfortunately it's
indecipherable without the words and context.

~~~
xuejie
I think the video is live at here:
[http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTQ5OTgxNDgxNg==.html](http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTQ5OTgxNDgxNg==.html)

Sorry this is a Chinese site, the video is in English tho. IMO, one thing that
blocks the spread of OpenResty, is that most of the discussions and materials
are in Chinese only. This is kinda like the early days of Ruby. Hope we can
have a Dave Thomas for OpenResty soon :)

